# To Roundover or not to Roundover?



## NickyP (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello Lumberjocks,

I'm at a crossroads asking myself a question as to weather or not to put a small roundover on my coffee table I am working on. I absolutely love the sharp edge look but do realize denting and pain if the edges are accidentally hit are inevitable. I am relatively new to woodworking and this is my first indoor piece so I'd like to hear the pros & cons from the fine furniture makers. I will post a couple of pictures of the table top.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

How about a very small chamfer???


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Your table top looks great Nick. I would advise a small round over, IMO. The sharp edge looks ok, but just for the reasons you mentioned, a bit of an edging will look that mush better. In my opinion your not looking for a 1/2" round over, but some thing a little more subtle. JMTCW.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

A small chamfer with a block plane.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I think an 1/8 in round over would be good enough to break the edge. A 1/4 in round over wouldn't be bad either. I think round overs give it a more finished look. You could also just use a block of wood and some sand paper to break the edge but a router will give a more consistent round over.

Another option would be to use a 1/2 inch round over bit but only use a portion of the round over to give it a bullnose effect.

Take a scrap of wood and try out the different options and see which one you like best.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A friendly reminder ^

+1 for a chamfer.


----------



## coachroesch (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Nick,

Great job on the table. I would suggest a small radius, just to break the edge. I find it will prevent pulling off a splinter in the future, especially when you are dusting, you wont catch it with the rag.


----------



## Patch2020 (Jan 1, 2015)

A small round over or chamfer will make it look more "finished" when it is finished. If you were going to use it unfinished a sharp edge would probably work, but once it is finished you will probably keep looking at it thinking there is something missing.
Also with sharp corners at that height, knees and shins hurt but a child falling into it with their head will be cut like a knife. I have seen it happen and it is not a pretty sight.


----------



## TarHeelz (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with all the wisdom above.

The final reason I would vote yes is for the same reason we use beading on the mouldings around doors. Sharp corners with the grain tend to very weak. They can easily get a tiny splinter running and catch a pant leg and tear apart both the pants and the table edge.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just an alternate point of view, but your design lends itself to using a guitar style binding. ABS or PVC, a contrasting color.
You could also use a wooden binding of a contrasting wood or even one of intricate design.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would say do something. My vote is for tyvekboy's suggestion. It will be an eased edge, but not your everyday round over. In some ways it will still retain a bit of the sharp look. Like he said try it with a scrap.


----------



## NickyP (Sep 6, 2013)

NickyP here and this is my post regarding rounding over.

I was tinkering out in the woodshop, trying a 1/4" & an 1/8" roundover on some scrap. I preferred and have decided to go with the 1/8" roundover bit but now have a new question for all:

*Just the top of the table top or both the top and the bottom?
*
Again asking for pros & cons.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you leave it with the sharp edges the'll ding up easily and show the marks. I'd say you should ease the edges either by router or by plane. Personally I like the small chamfer left by a block plane or spokeshave to a roundover, I think that it reflects the light a bit better than does the radius from a roundover bit (that, plus I don't like the router and use it as little as possible).


----------



## Patch2020 (Jan 1, 2015)

I usually just do the tops of table tops; end, coffee or dining. Try just the top and see how you like it. It is hard to say much without knowing the rest of the design.


----------



## NickyP (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, here it is . . .










1/8" roundover edge on the top only with a light sanding. I could not be more pleased with the look and results. Thanks to all fellow wood workers who chimed into this post on Lumberjocks


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you don't like full round-over, go with just breaking the edges a bit with some sand paper. Looks good though, and either a roundover or chamfer edge would look good as well. I'd take a piece of scrap do all three step back and make a call and go with it.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

My philosophy about round-overs is : if it's more than a 1/16"r. round-over it's part of the profile design, otherwise it's essentially square. There are some edges I just break with sandpaper but that is where there's only form, no surface meant for handling or using. If it's got a functional aspect it gets at least 1/16"r.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the sharp edge too Nicky. But years ago, redoing a bar, the painter wanted at least a lit bit of roundover on all sharp edges. He said it would keep his finish looking better longer as it does not show damage to the finish like the sharp edge does. Turns out he was right. It was a stain finish.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I always use my ROS to break the sharp edges. Just "roll" it from top to side as I sand the length the edge


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

One last thought while we're on the topic. I've burnished edges with great success. I like using a scrap piece of oak because it grooves easily along the grain. Rub it REALLY HARD along the edge and it will crush the fibers and make them smooth and dent-proof. My cherry dressers and wardrobes and maple dining table look brand new still.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Another reason to break the edge is (if you are going to use a film finish)

Film finishes have the tendency to pull away from sharp edges and corners due to the increased surface energy needed to hold it in place. Couple that natural tendency with the normal shrinking that occurs while your coating is curing.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

NickyP, 
for me the "round-over question" can only be answered in relation to what type/style of base you are using.

However I was always told that even on a square edge it was necessary to give the edge a wee scuff with some sandpaper to prevent splintering, 
and also to give whichever finish you choose a larger surface area to bite into.
By the way, top looks really good.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------

